# New Member - Intermediate Rider - Looking to buy new gear



## Z A C K (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys, first post on the site. I'm 24, and have snowboarded for about 5 years, but those 5 years were from about 13-18 when I was in high school, and then I didn't get any snowboarding in when I was in college. I now am itching to get back into it and I need some new gear for next season in which I'm going to get a Season pass to a local resort here in upstate NY.

I'm thinking about probably buying my new board and bindings on The House. Question is, when is the right time to buy? I am strictly looking for Burton gear, and The House currently has 20% off on lots of gear including the Custom Flying V 163 which I want to get. Is now the time to bite though? Will it go down more if I wait longer? Is there a chance that it'll sell out if I wait longer and I'll miss my opportunity? Haven't bought a board in a very long time so don't know the trends for sales and don't want to pay more than I have to.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

end of season is preferable. Bigger discounts, but you run the risk of not getting the board/size you want.

iirc, I got my 2013 Burton Sherlock Flying-V last year from dogfunk for 40% off... end of season.


----------



## Z A C K (Feb 12, 2014)

What exactly is considered "end of season"? Mid-march? I imagine it's different depending on where you live, but I'm sure the retailers all consider some month end of season.


----------



## Elvin (Jan 21, 2014)

IIRC, deals start popping up around April 1st.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/1265-online-retailers.html

This thread lists out many online retailers. I would check the websites often to see when they start listing the end-of-season sales. They would probably update their front page with those kind of promotions.


----------



## Z A C K (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome, thanks.


----------

